

Brand New App Looking for your feedback - Yetimedia
http://friendscan.me

======
Yetimedia
Friend Scan Me is a new way to add friends to your social networks in the real
world. Description Simplify your real world life contacts by translating your
social networks into a QR code.

Others can scan your QR code and add you as a friend instantly! No more
fumbling with email addresses or spelling names, just scan, confirm, and
you're done!

